# حسابات استهلاك Methods of Estimating Steam Consumption



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

Methods of Estimating Steam Consumption
******************************
الرابط


http://www.spiraxsarco.com/resource...r/methods-of-estimating-steam-consumption.asp​


----------



## abdelhamid68 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى عبد الحميد


----------



## خلدون خلدون (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أكتوبر 2011)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## elmalwany (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## safa aldin (5 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

